# Thunder 500 & BumperBoy



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Any comments or advice regarding either product. Plus or minus. I was leaning toward the Thuder 500 to added to winger collection to allow for multi throws and use my Dogtra releases. Price has increase from the original email that I received from new owner to todays retail price with online suppliers, but hopefully any bugs have been worked out. Also understand alot of folks utilize BB. Please post thoughts on either or both products that you may have.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have 3 BBs and would not have any of the competitors. Once I figured out how to work them they are simple to set up and use, easy to maintain and consistently throw each mark in the same place.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I bought 4 BumperBoy 4 Shooters 5 years ago and I've never had a problem with them. I like them and don't see why I would ever use anything else.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have owned and used both. BB is far and away the better of the two


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

So the comments I hear regarding the servo replacements, o-rings, & safety aspect of loading the BB aren't to much of a negative to look at these products. Again I've never used either, just thought the Thunder seemed to look like a neat packaged with the gas eliminating the need to load charges.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Servos seldom need be replaced, o-rings even less just noraml wear and not a big deal. Safety is the same.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I had one of the early Max 5000s (still do, gathering dust in the garage). That thing was a total POS. However, I recently got back from a week of training up north and we used the T-1000 and T-500 extensively for 18 dogs, several setups every day and they worked great. Easy to carry and set up, no mis-fires, etc. Admittedly, it was a relatively short experience but that changed my mind somewhat.

I have a friend with a couple of the big Bumperboys who is a huge fan and I was going to order a quad for myself. Most likely still will, but my recent experience with the gassers was positive when I was inclined to hate them from previous experience.

I have also heard about servo replacements etc, which worries me since I am not that mechanical, but my buddy has never had to do much at all with them


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Servos cost $10 at a hobby shop and it would be nothing to replace 1, but I have not had to replace 1 yet. O rings cost 5-10 cents each, I can replace 4 of them on a launcher in <30 seconds.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

How much does BB charge for their servos?


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

The BumperBoy is the best piece of gear I ever bought. I have 3 of them. I hadn't used them in a while and decided to dust them off, charge them up and take Goose out for some training. I thought there might be a problem with them just because I haven't used them in over a year. There were no problems...they worked good as new. Worked a nice triple with Goose and he hasn't forgotten a thing either!!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Seems folks like the Bumper Boys which is good to hear ( I would like to not have to load wingers all the time) ...anyone else out there have the new Thunderbird...and yes I've always heard the original models were good door stops at most.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> How much does BB charge for their servos?


I think they charge $20-$25? They use Hitec servos that are used in remote airplanes. Towerhobbies.com has them much cheaper though.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> How much does BB charge for their servos?


I just bought one, they sold a kit which gave you a servo, some shrink tubing, ty raps, 4 o rings and some silicone grease. It was around $20 plus shipping... 

They are easy to change and I've only had one bad one in about 7-8 years. I think the servos get blamed for everything.

John Lash


----------



## delduckdog (Oct 30, 2008)

Another vote for Bumper Boys. I bought a derby double, 2003 model, this spring, ugraded the bumpers, and put advanced sound on them, and they are great. I train by myself with one dog many evenings, and they are simple to use, and so far so good. And Bumper Boy customer service has been good too.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I vote for the Thunder 500. I have 3 now and they are great. I did have a issue with the first one over a year ago, but I'm happy to say that Doug was great with his customer service and even did a follow up call to check and see if everything was working good.
Joe


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

Labs Will-Do said:


> Seems folks like the Bumper Boys which is good to hear ( I would like to not have to load wingers all the time) ...anyone else out there have the new Thunderbird...and yes I've always heard the original models were good door stops at most.


You can also get the winger people to send you an adopter that will work with the Bumper Boy receiver. The adopter plugs into the "motion" receptor, so you can have a BB unit next to the winger and shoot off bumpers if your dog needs help in the field or you want to repeat the mark immediately.

Bumper boy is a great product. I have train with people who have the Thunder 500 and BB units. The Thunder 500 is super easy to reload, but a pain to take into the field. The BB is more time consuming to set up, but much more reliable. The BB unit allows you to vary the length and height of the throw. You can hear the gun shot when the BB goes off, and the advance sound feature is just great. If I were to buy something today ... it would be a BB.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## flx89 (Aug 21, 2009)

i was thinking of buying this toy for my new dog, is there any other better toy?


----------



## teamstella (Jul 17, 2006)

i would get the thunder my grandparents bought three of them and had 1 minor problem but doug took care of it fast. very good system they are running over all the thunders are great.


----------



## marc laplante (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought a used bumper boy off this web site.a quad. I had a few questions regarding set ups and all and can tell you that the customer service at BB is second to none. They're all great toys until they start f'n up..and then they become a pain in the a**. if you can get good quality service once the unit craps out on you..then that's the one you want. I had a bumper that lost an metal inner sleeve..no problem..they had new ones ( even if mine was an older model. i asked for a wiring harness..no problem..they had it, asked for a servo..just in case..no problem..it was in stock. Had difficulties unerstanding firing sequences..the girl in customer service emailed me back and even phoned me..holy crap batman..how many companies do THAT now a days!

marc


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I think most of the comments on the Thunder launcher are based on the old versions when they were Etch Mark and the Maxx systems. I'd be curious how many problems are with the NEW Thunder launcher. I have had none since the redesign. 
As for being a pain carrying to the field, NO way. Throw one over each shoulder and in 3 minutes you've got a double setup.
Joe


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> You can also get the winger people to send you an adopter that will work with the Bumper Boy receiver. The adopter plugs into the "motion" receptor, so you can have a BB unit next to the winger and shoot off bumpers if your dog needs help in the field or you want to repeat the mark immediately.


Can you give more info. regarding the adapter and where it is available?


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Desire Dogs said:


> I think most of the comments on the Thunder launcher are based on the old versions when they were Etch Mark and the Maxx systems. I'd be curious how many problems are with the NEW Thunder launcher. I have had none since the redesign.
> As for being a pain carrying to the field, NO way. Throw one over each shoulder and in 3 minutes you've got a double setup.
> Joe


You are probably right but I have to tell you that the Maxx 5000 left a really bad taste in my mouth. Now that the price is comparable to a BB 4 shooter I really can't bring myself to take another chance on a gas operated system. They are close to the same price and I have to supply the electronics for the Thunderbird, I don't understand that.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing beats a "Bird Boy"; but most afford them. Wingers are great; but you have to have a trailer that accomodates a four wheeler or just one or two dogs that you can put in your truck and pull your wingers and four wheeler on a trailer. I train a lot by myself, 6-8 dogs at a time, so I can't
use a winger because of time restraints and the walking with that many dogs. The original Max 5's and Thunderbirds required more time and mechanical ability than I had available. I tried one of the early Thunder
5 Shooters and once I got over some early problems with batteries found
it to be very reliable. The newer version works flawlessly. It's light, easy to handle and stores anywhere! I carry two on the floor of my right front seat.


----------

